# Wierd hen poo ( never seen it)



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

Ok so today I saw a really wierd hen poo, and couldnt figure out who did it, then I saw her do another one!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've seen cecal poop that looks like that, which is normal. 
However, foamy yellow poop can be caused by Blackhead, a protozoa. Here's a link describing symptoms, what to look for etc: It's easy reading, but disregard treatments if in fact it's Blackhead. Valbazen will kill the cecal worms that cause it, it also treats lower forms of protozoa.
http://articles.extension.org/pages/68108/blackhead-in-poultry
I recommend that you observe your chickens for about a week and if they are acting normal...dont worry about it.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> I've seen cecal poop that looks like that, which is normal.
> However, foamy yellow poop can be caused by Blackhead, a protozoa. Here's a link describing symptoms, what to look for etc: It's easy reading, but disregard treatments if in fact it's Blackhead. Valbazen will kill the cecal worms that cause it, it also treats lower forms of protozoa.
> http://articles.extension.org/pages/68108/blackhead-in-poultry
> I recommend that you observe your chickens for about a week and if they are acting normal...dont worry about it.


The feed store had six with poop like that. Three died, so I stole their bodies and shipped them to UC Davis for necropsy. Cause of death was coccidiosis.

Another person posted that when their bird had poop like that is was from worms, so I guess that's another possibility?

As for blackhead poop being yellow? Yes, it can be, but it's not always yellow. Sometimes it looks like this:
















This is the classic yellow:


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It is also not common for chickens to get Blackhead.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> It is also not common for chickens to get Blackhead.


Quite true.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

She seems completely normal


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Just for grins, the next time I see a chicken poop something like that I'll turn it into an experiment. I'll cach the chicken and verify that it wasn't just a one time thing, then I'll treat it for worms or coccidia and see if the poop improves.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

casportpony said:


> Just for grins, the next time I see a chicken poop something like that I'll turn it into an experiment. I'll cach the chicken and verify that it wasn't just a one time thing, then I'll treat it for worms or coccidia and see if the poop improves.


She was wormed like a week ago


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

casportpony said:


> Just for grins, the next time I see a chicken poop something like that I'll turn it into an experiment. I'll cach the chicken and verify that it wasn't just a one time thing, then I'll treat it for worms or coccidia and see if the poop improves.


and has had a coccidia vaccination!!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

TheKeeper777 said:


> She was wormed like a week ago


With what and how much did you give?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

TheKeeper777 said:


> and has had a coccidia vaccination!!


I think the vaccine only protects them from a few of the nine types that they can get.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Thought my days of discussing poop were over when I left nursing.The more things change,the more they stay the same!


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

She had it at a farm before we got her!


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Birds develop resistance to Cocci protozoa over time, but an abundance can still attack the intestinal tract and cause enteritis. Intestinal worms can surely do the same. Depending on what anthelmintic you used and the dosage, there still may be worms in the hen's digestive system. What dewormer did you use and how much was given? I would start dosing water with Amprolium (Corid/Ampromed are a few brand names ) asap. Dose for 20% powder is 1.5 tsp per gallon of water, and 9.6% liquid is 3 tsp per gallon of water. Make a fresh solution each day as the only source of drinking water for a minimum of 7 days. It would benefit the whole flock. If one bird is showing symptoms, the others have it too.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

MikeA_15 said:


> Birds develop resistance to Cocci protozoa over time, but an abundance can still attack the intestinal tract and cause enteritis. Intestinal worms can surely do the same. Depending on what anthelmintic you used and the dosage, there still may be worms in the hen's digestive system. What dewormer did you use and how much was given? I would start dosing water with Amprolium (Corid/Ampromed are a few brand names ) asap. Dose for 20% powder is 1.5 tsp per gallon of water, and* 9.6% liquid is 3 tsp per gallon of water.* Make a fresh solution each day as the only source of drinking water for a minimum of 7 days. It would benefit the whole flock. If one bird is showing symptoms, the others have it too.


Typo? Don't you mean 2 teaspoons per gallon?

2 tsp liquid = ~960 ml
3 tsp liquid = ~1440 ml

1.5 tsp powder = 810 to 900 mg depending on the tsp.

Actual dose desired is 908.4 mg per gallon (0.024% amprolium)

.
.
.

.
.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> It is also not common for chickens to get Blackhead.


That depends on your location and what vectors dwell within that location. Where I am, wild birds such as quail can often carry the protozoa along with the cecal worm eggs. Rich soil means lots of earthworms, another vector of cecal worm eggs which contain the protozoa. Chickens may have a better immunity to Histomonas protozoa than Turkeys, but often don't show signs until it is too late. That's because it spreads beyond the ceca to the liver, kidney, spleen, and lungs. Many of the symptoms exhibited are similar to Clostridium infections commonly referred to as necrotic enteritis.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

casportpony said:


> Typo? Don't you mean 2 teaspoons per gallon?
> 
> 2 tsp liquid = ~960 ml
> 3 tsp liquid = ~1440 ml
> ...


 2-3 tsp of 9.6 % solution is fine. Think about it. 1.5 tsp of 20% powder is recommended for treatment of symptoms.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

MikeA_15 said:


> 2-3 tsp of 9.6 % solution is fine. Think about it. 1.5 tsp of 20% powder is recommended for treatment of symptoms.


Are you one that thinks one tsp of powder weighs 5 grams?


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

casportpony said:


> Are you one that thinks one tsp of powder weighs 5 grams?


That wouldn't make sense. 1 tsp of powdered sugar will weigh less than 1 tsp of granular sugar.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

MikeA_15 said:


> That wouldn't make sense. 1 tsp of powdered sugar will weigh less than 1 tsp of granular sugar.


Just weighed a bunch for you. 
One teaspoon of Corid weighs ~3.1 grams
One teaspoon granulated sugar weighs ~4 grams
One table salt weighs 6.8 grams.


----------

